# Boca kit question



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Might be a dumb question but can someone please tell me what bearing Boca referencing when they list "gear drive bearing" in their Shimano kits?


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Which reel? I looked at complete sets for my old Chronarch 100SF and my old Curado 200BSF and don't see that description. If you'll tell me the reel model, can probably figure it out by the bearing dimensions.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

http://www.bocabearings.com/productdetail.aspx?ItemID=17129&MODSYSID=10161&ProductSubGroupID=102

Check out the "kit components" list for the Chronarch Ci4 at the link, they also list one for the Curado HG. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

That has to be the drive shaft bearing, BNT-4194, but sure is a different name. Let's see if Dip or Dan chime in. Interesting reel, with two bearings under the cast control knob...


----------



## Zimbass (Oct 3, 2012)

That would be called the "drive shaft bearing". BOCA used the words "gear drive" to describe the bearing. That is confusing.

The X-Ship on the CI4 and newer Shimano Bait-casters all have 2 bearings that support the pinion. A super smooth and strong system that works.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Zimbass said:


> That would be called the "drive shaft bearing". BOCA used the words "gear drive" to describe the bearing. That is confusing.
> 
> The X-Ship on the CI4 and newer Shimano Bait-casters all have 2 bearings that support the pinion. A super smooth and strong system that works.


So your saying it's the #3819? I kind of thought that but wasn't positive, couldn't remember but I thought that bearing sat on the spool which would have meant the ID would be the same as the spool bearings which is not the case so that's what had me questioning things. I need a 4194 along with the spool bearings so just wanted to make sure I wasn't double ordering something. Thanks for the help. Got another inquiry if some would like to chime in on, has anyone purchased roller clutch bearings from Boca? Don't see a way on their website to find the size needed by the reel model so I guess I'd have to call them, I have a bunch of older reels I'm going through to put up for sale and quite a few of the bearings are back ordered on the Shimano site so I'm looking for alternatives. Thanks again for any help, Michael.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

The kit that you linked includes the 2 spool bearings and both pinion support bearings. 

The SMR95 bearing is 5x9x3 and is used as a drive shaft bearing on many Shimano models. In this case it is also used as the X-Ship bearing.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

keep in mind if it's casting enhancement you're looking to gain the only bearings needed are the 2 spool bearings, and not the drive shaft or spool support bearings. Someone please correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

cpthook said:


> keep in mind if it's casting enhancement you're looking to gain the only bearings needed are the 2 spool bearings, and not the drive shaft or spool support bearings. Someone please correct me if i'm wrong.


You aren't wrong.

Two bearings on either side of the spool for casting. The rest are for smoothness while reeling.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Understand that, this one got some water in it and the side plate was froze up on it so i put it aside at the time. Finally had some time to look it over, took a while but was able to get the side plate off and upon inspection found all the bearings need to be replaced. Still need any advise on the roller clutch bearings from Boca, anyone have a contact with them I can touch base with on the ones I'm looking for?

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Call BOCA at 800-332-3256 and ask for Larry. To quote the mighty Dipsay - 'Tell him Dip sent ya'...


----------

